

Emotional Design Fail: I'm Divorcing My Nest Thermostat - ssharp
http://www.nngroup.com/articles/emotional-design-fail

======
kblu
Having 2 nest thermostats in my house, I thought this might be an interesting
article. However, I can't help but wonder if the writer just had a defective
item. Did they ever try contacting Nest support? I've never had any of the
problems that they are complaining about and in fact, you can adjust the
temperature and your schedule on an iPhone! (I just checked). And of course
there are thermostats at 1/3 of the price when they don't connect to wifi or
learn your habits. That's precisely why the Nest costs more.

